# Micro chips



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, hate tatooing, can't get help because everybody hates it. So, I'm investigating chipping my goats. What kind do we use? Can I do it myself? Where do you put it? I understand they can migrate, but, I still want to try it. Thanks for any help. :doh:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

When I asked AGS about micro chip the lady made a really good point. Microchipping is acceptable in place of tatooing. However, the chip goes into the shoulder and the goats often butt each other directly over it. This, of course, destroys the chip.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for the info! My girls are a pretty friendly bunch, they "mock" fight!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, the Pygmy people around here Micro Chip but they put it in the tail web.

I will say that at least here in Colorado, if you Micro Chip, then you still have to have a scrapies tag. Something about the Micro chip not having the information they need for the Scrapies info.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

As of this year I am microchipping. 

I put it in the tail web . It is easy to inject here. I have done tons of dogs and now a few goats and never had a chip move. 

Depending if these goats are going to be shown they may need a tattoo also. As of last week when I spoke to them ...
AGS accepts a microchip as id. Most shows will have a reader but the chip must be read before a win so if their reader doesn't work or they don't have one; you better have your own so as not to loose the win. 
ADGA isn't yet accepting them alone so if you want to show with them the goat needs a tattoo.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All registered goats will still need a tattoo number assigned for them. That way if they ever go to someone who wants to show thru a registry that requires tattoos the number is on the papers and tattoo can be added.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Elsie @ EzId is great and can answer questions for you. That is where I got my chips from. They are having a web site issue but feel free to call her up (877)330-3943. Tell her Logan @ Freedom Star Farm said sometimes they run a special where you get the scanner for 1/2 price. :wink: 
EzId is Avid microchips for livestock. Avid is one of the two main microchip producers. I like that they work specifically with livestock and not just dogs/cats.


----------

